# Kids clothes and boots



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Pretty much brand new non-smoking home 
2 pair youth xl pants made by redhead 
$20 each pair , new they are $30

1 long sleeve shirt medium $10

1 short sleeve shirt small $5

Men’s size 9d boots $80

Everything is in excellent condition like new
Only wore for 1 hunt last year and now outgrown everything 

Asking 135 for everything


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Location?


----------



## Warehouse (Sep 22, 2016)

Hooper


----------

